# Last Report 11 Apr: Lots of Bass from Eglin and Hurlburt



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

Here's my last report. I went to Eglin Lower Memorial from sunup to around 11am, broke for lunch, then fished Gator Lakes from 1 till 6. I boated 14 at Eglin and 13 at Gator. At Eglin, my smallest was a 2.3 with big being at 4.1. They bit at Eglin real good until 10 and it just turned off, plus there were a ton of boats out there for that pond, like 4 others....got crowded. Went to Gator and just flipped the grass going around the lake. Every bite was in the grass. I lost a couple big bites, but they were probaly bowfins. Water temps at both ponds were 69-70. The water at Gator was still a little high, but it's getting better. Everything caught on lizards and trick worms. 27 total for the day with a lot of quality. My very last fish was the bream lol. I was by myself taking the pics, so excuse the craziness. It's been good fishing around here and maybe I'll post from Korea. I hear they launch bass tournaments on a river in Seoul on a constant basis...I just got to befriend someone over there with a boat lol....Peace Out

P.S.: I apologize to Barefoot and King Kevin


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

A few more pics


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

nice looking catch , the fish were ok too


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Be safe AuGuy.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Great catch, enjoyed your post and good luck!


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Nice day of catching. WDE


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

Did you see any Gators on Hurlburt?

NJD


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

only a dozen or so


----------



## Mike Moore (Feb 10, 2010)

Bet that stump knocker fought as hard as the bass did. Those things hit with an attitude!


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

Wow, looks like a great day bassin. Thanx for all the info, Way to contribute to a fishing forum!!


----------



## boomyak (Mar 21, 2014)

Saw this post and took the kiddo to Weekly Pond not having high expectations since the rough rains yesterday and high winds today. Got her a little blue gill and decided to toss it out on a bobber on a whim. The second it hit the water this guy inhaled it. http://imgur.com/exsJ9Fy (She wasn't too fond on getting close to him so he looks bigger than he actually was.) 

Then we moved on to Jack Lake. Never been there and didn't know it was brackish/fed directly to the bay. Was using a small Rapala, without even a nibble. Saw a bunch of 1'+ mullet flying around. Then thought I hooked a nice bass, but turned out to be a 14" red. Pleasant surprise, but otherwise no other bites.


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Man, you are all over the bass. Great post


----------

